# Irma vs post Andrew



## cda (Sep 6, 2017)

So did Andrew improve things????


https://www.businessinsurance.com/article/20120819/NEWS06/308199985


https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ew-florida-building-codes-weakened/490364001/

http://www.tcpalm.com/story/weather...anges-help-homes-survive-hurricanes/91853420/


----------



## jar546 (Sep 7, 2017)

I hope this turns into an interesting discussion.  Thanks for posting this and the links.


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2017)

jar546 said:


> I hope this turns into an interesting discussion.  Thanks for posting this and the links.



So are you north or south fla??


----------



## jar546 (Sep 7, 2017)

South Florida on the east near the Ft Lauderdale, Miami area


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 7, 2017)

I was in LaBelle Fl when Andrew arrived. The aftermath was terrible. Homes that where built before the late sixties early seventies did really well. Those after that where destroyed. I believe the Miami Grand Jury found the building department did not have enough manpower to properly inspect all the construction that took place in the eighties .
that was the beginning of ISO ratings of building departments
My 87 year old parents are still there in their 1958 constructed CBS home.


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2017)

jar546 said:


> South Florida on the east near the Ft Lauderdale, Miami area



Be safe 

Hope you have left town


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2017)

Cranes "designed" to withstand 145 mph winds


https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/video/miamis-construction-cranes-vs-irmas-winds


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2017)

Trump proof

http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/us/article/For-Irma-vs-Mar-a-Lago-the-smart-is-on-12182277.php


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 8, 2017)

cda said:


> Trump proof
> 
> http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/us/article/For-Irma-vs-Mar-a-Lago-the-smart-is-on-12182277.php


http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...ane-watch-trump-caribbean-florida-properties/


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...ane-watch-trump-caribbean-florida-properties/




I wonder how high the wall is??

He is close to the surf

House:;
It's located on a narrow barrier island, flanked by the Intracoastal Waterway and the Atlantic Ocean, but its walls are 3-feet thick, anchored by steel and concrete beams embedded into coral rock. On Friday, shutters could be seen covering some of the mansion's windows.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...-luxury-homes-hurricane-irmas-path/646795001/


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2017)

In case you want to know where your crane is::

https://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/feature/crane-watch


----------



## jar546 (Sep 10, 2017)

cda said:


> In case you want to know where your crane is::
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/feature/crane-watch


That is an awesome link


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2017)

I thought so. Guess you all have a lot of construction going on.


----------

